# Netflix Documentary: White Right meeting the enemy.



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 14, 2018)

The subject of the documentary, a woman of color sitting down with white supremacist leaders should be interesting, and parts of it were. But I only got about 15 minutes in it before I couldn't take it anymore.
  The show is hogwash.
And that is sad. It had potential. But she herself engaged in political propaganda. Throughout the parts I saw, she consistently tried to tie in these morons with mainstream America and especially conservatives.
  Showing these idiots with crowds around, as if the crowds were there in support - but anyone with an IQ over 50 could see the crowds were there to protest them being there!

  It's too bad. It had some interesting part, like how she was clearly getting the best of the leaders by asking direct one on one questions, and how they cannot even have a meaningful conversation without the rhetoric.

  Netflix - you fucked up. In making a documentary about intolerant propagandist, you produced a film plagued with propaganda and intolerance of your own.

 1/2 star out of 5 stars.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 14, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The subject of the documentary, a woman of color sitting down with white supremacist leaders should be interesting, and parts of it were. But I only got about 15 minutes in it before I couldn't take it anymore.
> The show is hogwash.
> And that is sad. It had potential. But she herself engaged in political propaganda. Throughout the parts I saw, she consistently tried to tie in these morons with mainstream America and especially conservatives.
> Showing these idiots with crowds around, as if the crowds were there in support - but anyone with an IQ over 50 could see the crowds were there to protest them being there!
> ...



The actual white supremacist dullards are the gift that keeps on giving for progressives.  They, at the same time, elevate their impact and then exaggerate their connections to the mainstream right in this country.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 14, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The subject of the documentary, a woman of color sitting down with white supremacist leaders should be interesting, and parts of it were. But I only got about 15 minutes in it before I couldn't take it anymore.
> The show is hogwash.
> And that is sad. It had potential. But she herself engaged in political propaganda. Throughout the parts I saw, she consistently tried to tie in these morons with mainstream America and especially conservatives.
> Showing these idiots with crowds around, as if the crowds were there in support - but anyone with an IQ over 50 could see the crowds were there to protest them being there!
> ...


I suspect having to face the reality that those people are on your side and you need them in November and in 2020 are the reason you couldn’t stomach it anymore.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 14, 2018)

You knew this was coming when obummer and his minions took it over.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 14, 2018)

Interesting.

I'll check it out.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 14, 2018)

An Obama movie of the week.....lmao...could he and Netflix be this dumb?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 14, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > The subject of the documentary, a woman of color sitting down with white supremacist leaders should be interesting, and parts of it were. But I only got about 15 minutes in it before I couldn't take it anymore.
> ...



Every single member of a white supremacist group could 100% vote Democrat, and it would be unlikely to change the outcome of any election. Even a local election. Their numbers are infinitesimal. They do not matter. They are small bands of idiots primarily getting drunk on weekends talking about glory days that never happened.

  Other than that...I rest my case. You all see the first leftist in the thread tries to do the same. And everyone sees right through it.
But do keep it up however.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 14, 2018)

Once again, it just keeps happening. 
This could have been a good film. I am sure this is the first time ever that a person of color got one on one interviews with these people. And when you see those parts - it IS interesting, and you see the effect. One leader, almost admitted that what they are doing is wrong.
  There was no need to try to politicize this.
They even showed one black man, along side a BLM group saying "you see this is what happens when you elect someone like Trump as President" - that is of course patently ignorant. These weekend beer gutted rednecks have been having their little swastika flag waving get togethers for years...and each year dwindling in numbers. 
*It is aggravating This could have been a very good documentary showing how one black woman made a connection with those that hate her. *


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 14, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


They spread Trump’s message, and Trump supporters are in agreement with much of what they say.  So own up.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 14, 2018)

Trump said some of them are fine people. Like Korean generals that should be saluted by a US president.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 14, 2018)

Well there you have it folks....
I don't even have to say what.
You can see right here the impossibility of anything even resembling meaningful conversation.
You can't get say two words without the trolls and rock throwers mucking everything up.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 14, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I'll check it out.



I hope you do, and perhaps you can change my mind about it if the film improves. But I doubt it, it became painfully obvious she was more interested in trying to make it political than about race relations.
 A blown opportunity for sure. Like I said, I do believe this is the first time these guys agreed to sit down with a black person and be interviewed. 
It had potential.


----------



## sartre play (Sep 16, 2018)

Well worth watching, she did a great job, even jerks cant resist a very pretty & soft spoken woman.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 16, 2018)

sartre play said:


> Well worth watching, she did a great job, even jerks cant resist a very pretty & soft spoken woman.



She did a great job getting the guys to talk for sure. I was amazed how the hardened racist even hinted to admit what they were doing was wrong. For that she deserves plenty of praise. The problem I had, as stated above was politicizing it. She and the producer looked dumb trying to paint these people as anything other than redneck morons... trying to tie them in with mainstream conservatives and Trump.
If not for that, it could have been one of the better documentaries this decade. It could have been that good.


----------

